# Hamburg



## stan mayes

A very happy 819th birthday in Hamburg Hafen is being celebrated today and tomorrow by the visit of many ships from maritime nations.
Stan


----------



## JimC

Happy birthday - hope they don't ban the Reiper

Jim C,


----------



## stan mayes

Reeperbahn and Grosse Freiheit still in business Jim,but sadly the Zillertal closed some years ago.
Stan


----------



## notnila

stan mayes said:


> Reeperbahn and Grosse Freiheit still in business Jim,but sadly the Zillertal closed some years ago.
> Stan


It seems there are spoilsports everywhere these days!(Jester)


----------



## Derek Roger

stan mayes said:


> Reeperbahn and Grosse Freiheit still in business Jim,but sadly the Zillertal closed some years ago.
> Stan


What !! No Zillertal ?? It was the only place one could have fun without getting into " Trouble "


Oh Happy days 
PS 
Remember the rifle range at the back close to the ' Bogs " where one could try and win a stuffed toy or whatever ? I was a Marksman in earlier life with the Army Cadets ; but I could not hit a bloody thing there ! The sights were so far off it took two or 3 attempts before one could hit the bull ( By that time you had already " Bought " the Teddy or whatever . Plus the fact one was not fully in command of ones senses after and hour or two of Quaffing Ale and listening to the band ; jumping up and down on the tables etc .

Oh Happy Days Indeed


----------



## K urgess

I remember the barmaid's hands.
Capable of carrying ten steins at once. [=P]
The Oompah Band!
And don't dance on the tables unless you want a quick exit.
Definitely happy nights.


----------



## Derek Roger

Marconi Sahib said:


> I remember the barmaid's hands.
> Capable of carrying ten steins at once. [=P]
> The Oompah Band!
> And don't dance on the tables unless you want a quick exit.
> Definitely happy nights.


The barmaids were buxom and could hold their beer . Every round we had "she " also had a Stein ( on our bill ) . So by the time we were pissed she had consumed as much as we had ! 
Trouble was she was serving about 6 tables with the same performance ??? How Does that work ????

Could never keep up with those Ladies .

Oh Very Happy Days Derek


----------



## Tom Haywood

My first foreign port ashore on the "Northumberland" after Fremantle in 1965.
We berthed at "Amerikof" and took a ferry across the river to the city proper.


----------



## K urgess

I remember on my first visit to Hamburg in December 1967 loading German cars (the usual selection) at the opposite side of the river destined for Texas.
I crossed the river using a tunnel but I can't for the life of me remember where the tunnel entrance on the Hamburg side was and particularly the exit on the Blohm and Voss side. I think the entrance is the white domed building bottom centre left of the picture mentioned below but I can't spot the other end.
Can anyone spot the tunnel on *this* aerial shot in my gallery?
I particularly remember the civilian gate guard's interest in my new copy of Playboy. [=P]
I should have swapped it for his wartime Kriegsmarine greatcoat. I know which would be the most valuable now.

Kris


----------



## Pat Kennedy

I seem to remember that tunnel had an elevator which could take one car at a time. The white domed building is the St Pauli exit, and just over the road is Der Hafenkrankenhause, where I spent an unhappy week with a damaged kidney after a fall on board the Agapenor.
Pat


----------



## trotterdotpom

The car lift sounds familiar, Pat. On my last visit, one of our ABs was mugged just after entering the tunnel - better in gentler times.

John T.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

It was a good place back in the old days, I always had a good time ashore, and much appreciated those vending machines where you could get sausages and bread with mustard for a few pfennigs on your way back to the ship.
Do you recall the big blonde woman who came aboard selling English newspapers and toothpaste etc. she was married to a Brit, an engineer in the Palm Line, and she spoke English with a pronounced scouse accent.
My favourite bar there was the Cabbage Patch, not in St Pauli, but off in the opposite direction, beyond Howaltdswerk shipyard, not as commercial as the Reeperbahn bars, more like a local pub.
Pat


----------



## stan mayes

The old tunnel is still in operation - by foot or car.
A new 8 lane tunnel has been built down river of it.
Hafenkrankenhaus was closed about 15 years ago under protest of every Hamburg citizen.
The Cabbage Patch near Rosshafen was owned by Paul Levermann and his father in law owned Little Cabbage Patch two miles from there.It was my local as I had my home there for four years with my German wife Elsa.
The bar owner called me King George.
Top left of picture is now reclaimed and newly developed and is Hafen City with a new cruise terminal.
Stan


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Stan, 
So they closed the Hafenkrankenhause down? A shame, they were very kind to me in there, and it was there I was introduced to the culinary delights of German hospital food.I remember particularly a dish, piled high with mashed potato and covered in some reddish sauce, crowned with a fried egg. That was breakfast!
I also was involved with a German girl, she lived in Blankenese, and we got engaged, but the logistics proved too much for both of us, and sadly we called it off.
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## Quantam Leap

Was hospitalised in Hamburg in '64,was on the Riebeeck Castle great wee ship she was too,bit down in the mouth at first, that was until I found out there was a bar in the hospital grounds, didn't touch a drop,honest.


----------



## Puffin's skipper

stan mayes said:


> Reeperbahn and Grosse Freiheit still in business Jim,but sadly the Zillertal closed some years ago.
> Stan


Am I perhaps getting Hamburg mixed up with Antwerp? but wasnt there also a Winkle (vinkle) Strasser (quite apart from the Reeperbahn) where the Local Fraulein's also tended to be quite friendly? (Bounce)


----------



## trotterdotpom

No, Puffin Skipper, all those places are all in Hamburg. What we called the "Winkelstrasse" was/is (?) actually named "Herbertstrasse". Not that I ever went in there, of course,

John T


----------



## Steve Hodges

Ah Hamburg! visited as a first tripper...... never forgotten. Anyone remember the tenpin bowling alley where they served litres of lager to visiting matelots as they played? Absolute mayhem........


----------



## John Rogers

My first time there was in Oct 1948, went to a dance in St.Pauli,had a great time for a young man.


----------



## tom roberts

Went to Hamburg on my first trip deep sea 1954 what an eye opener for a young lad from a Welsh village a very chapel place to grow up in no sin there as open as hambuegs 5mark alley(plenty behind the closed curtains tho)I went to a bar with the older crew a fight started I don't know who kicked it off but a bloody big German at least I think he was picked me up and threw me through the window I landed without a scratch or cut lucky me,I think the bar had an Irish name not sure about that another thing I remember was the dock guards dog it was a vicious thing with pointy ears oh and going up the river there was music being played from the shore the last time I was there was paying of the Rose of Lancaster we flew back to Speke Airport Liverpool on a Silver City Dackota landed late at night walked thro customs with thousands of cigarettes not a soul in sight thank the Lord I was crapping myself .


----------



## trotterdotpom

Did you put Germany on your banned list after your defenestration Tom?

John T


----------



## John Rogers

WoW,! the band playing that brought back memories.


----------



## slick

All
A serious question re - Hamburg, on the way up in the 60's we used to fly a small Black and White pennant, it was nicknamed the Bismarck flag, although I believe its correct name was a Zolleflag, and was a Customs Flag.
Can anyone enlighten me?, as Apprentices we actually made one! at the rush.

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## trotterdotpom

This one Slick? The blurb says it is required for ships arriving from foreign countries (does that include the EU?). It's called "Zollstander" or Zollflagge".

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:ICS_Repeat_Three.svg


----------



## tom roberts

trotterdotpom said:


> Did you put Germany on your banned list after your defenestration Tom?
> 
> John T


No Trotterdotpom I visited a few times and enjoyed my runs ashore,maybe I should have given Australia the same chance and not have been put off by my experience,sad to say I will never get that opportunity again I guess that they didn't miss me and don't give a toss.One other port I would put high on my list to never go near again is Aden what a sh""hole.


----------

